# Did you find out you had twins at early scans?



## Ju_bubbs

I'm just curious as to how many of you found out you were having twins at early scans, or if you had an early scan but didn't find it was twins till later!

I had an early scan yesterday and was dated at 6+1 we could see a heartbeat really clearly, the sonographer pointed it out, then kept twsting the probe round and turning it as tho she was still looking for something... then she turned around and said "I have to tell you taht I cant rule out twins" she did some more twisting and turning then said "I think i can only see one but at such an early stage there could be another one hiding just behind"

Do you think she meant she thought she might have seen a second heartbeat or just that there COULD be, but she couldn't see anything? 

Sorry if you've read this twice, I posted it in 1st tri too, but thought it might be better in here!


----------



## _Vicky_

hi ya 

We found out at 6 weeks due to a bleed and suspected mc - they both had heartbeats although this is quite early for heartbeats.

Here is my scan pic from then xx

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs345.ash1/29411_391902947474_615397474_4222562_8164153_n.jpg


----------



## Ju_bubbs

oh thanks vicky, mine looks nothing like that!


----------



## auntcarrie

We also found at 6 weeks. It was clear as day on our ultrasound... I'll be curious to find out if you do have a second in there! Let us know.

C.


----------



## mamato2more

Mine was at nine weeks, and it was super clear there were two..I had suspected two because I was sooo sick and soooo very tired!


----------



## emmasmommy

mine was at 6 weeks, and it was very clear as well.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks everyone! Sounds like she was just covering her back then!! Not that I'd complain if I was blessed with 2 lil beans, but I think 1 is definately enough! :haha:


----------



## genies girl

i found out at 8 weeks after being ill, they nealy missed the second one and only spotted it at the last minute x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oooh i'd pretty much decided I def only had one til you said that!! lol


----------



## _Hope_

I found out at 7 weeks following a bleed. Scan clearly showed two sacks and two heartbeats and my pic looked very much like _vicky_ pic. Keep us informed! x


----------



## ladypotter

My scan looked just like Vicky's...at 6wks. Now, my friend had a scan at 5 1/2 wks and they only saw one, but she had really high numbers so I told her not to freak if she went back next time and they found another one. They DID!!! She went back at 8 wks for a second scan and sure enough there was another one (one was hiding behind the other one). Mine have always been side by side.


----------



## Deux

I found out at 9 weeks:)


----------



## emmad339

Had a scan at 6 weeks due to a previous m/c and was told then that it was twins - here is my first scan picture: -
 



Attached Files:







Babyscan.JPG
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## picklemom09

My doc found no hint of twins at my first ultrasound (at 8 weeks). I had virtually no morning sickness and felt great until well into my second trimester, when I started to seriously question why I was so huge. My next ultrasound (at 22 weeks, due to the office cancelling/rescheduling my appointment twice) brought the answer--twins. Two weeks later I was on bed rest due to signs of cervical incompetence. Surprises happen, and what seems like a normal pregnancy can take a turn very quickly.

But surprises can be wonderful. We've got two beauties, born at 34 weeks, but strong and healthy. We wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oh wow, what a suprise that must have been!!

Sorry I forgot to update! Had my 12 wk scan, and just the one :lol: tho I am HUGE!! lol.. my avatar is my 11wk bump!


----------



## Laura2919

I only had one baby at 6 weeks and 2 at 8 weeks lol! 
My bump was about the same as yours at 11 weeks!!! Blimey! Sure one isnt hiding somewhere :rofl:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

well when I look for the heartbeat on my doppler, some days it sounds like a whole heard of galloping horses, and some days it sounds like a slow steam train.. but I'm assuming it just sounds different depending on babies position, and it isn't 2 different heartbeats I'm finding :rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

Haha!! Next scan get them to double check lol :rofl: Wouldnt it be amazing to learn you was having twins at 20 weeks!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

:rofl: would certainly be a shock after being told theres deffo 1!! I find HB about an inch to the right of my belly button and about 2 inches down, its deffo galloping horses and around 145, but then I can move the doppler over to the left of my belly button and and about an inch above my pubic bone, and can hear it again at about 125.. its a bit quieter, and im putting it down to an echo type thing, and slower coz it takes longer for the sound to travel from where HB actually is.. does that make sense?? :lol:


----------



## terrri86

hi hunny,

i had a 3 scans at the epau due to pain etc last one was at 8 weeks, and they all showed one baby, when i went for my 12 week scan (i was 10 weeks at time) they found 2 lol.

2nd twin was behind the first twin, and they think i conceived the 2nd twin 6 days after the first twin :) 

xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

The sonographer seemed to have a pretty good look for a second baby at my 12 wk scan.. i think she was sure there would be 2 in there somewhere coz of my bump size :haha: so i'm fairly sure there IS only 1!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

At my first scan at around 6 weeks, there was only one sac (didn't suspect twins anyway). But at my second scan at 9 weeks 4 days, there were clearly two sacs.


----------



## Marlarky

Wow this is crazy!! Im 8 weeks today and for some reason I just really think I'm going to have twins (ever since I was a little girl I knew I was going to have twins) but my Ob/gyn wont give me an ultrasound until 20 weeks!! What if all of a sudden I find out I'm having twins all the way at 20 weeks!?!? Thats insane!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oh my, thats a long time to wait for a scan! I thought you US ladies had loads more scans than us in the UK!


----------



## EllaS

hey hope all is going well for you. i had a scan yesterday at 6w 2 days and found 2 in there, both had heart beats!
terrifying but exciting.....!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Aww congrats ellas! :)


----------



## bb2815

I am very anxious for my ultrasound appointment. I will be 8 weeks when I get it done and I am jitty to find out if it's twins. I have 4 generations of them in my family: my grandma was a twin, my dad was a twin, my brothers are twins, and my cousin had twins! I seem to be showing already and the only reason I can think of for that is that there may be two! Will let you all know what I find out!


----------



## Anna1982

at my five week scan there was one gestational sac
ant my 8 week one there was two!


----------



## ni2ki

my 8 week scan was really clear with twins.. x
 



Attached Files:







twins8weeks.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## heyyady

Ju_bubbs said:


> :rofl: would certainly be a shock after being told theres deffo 1!! I find HB about an inch to the right of my belly button and about 2 inches down, its deffo galloping horses and around 145, but then I can move the doppler over to the left of my belly button and and about an inch above my pubic bone, and can hear it again at about 125.. its a bit quieter, and im putting it down to an echo type thing, and slower coz it takes longer for the sound to travel from where HB actually is.. does that make sense?? :lol:

When you speak to your dr next- ask them to find out where your placenta is located in your uterus- the second HB is most likely the placental blood flow. Although, sonographers have been wrong before!


----------



## BeckyD

Heyyady you're a bit behind the times - she had one baby in December!!!

Having read a few of the posts about people and early scans, it feels to me like they shouldn't be saying how many babies before a certain number of weeks, just that they can see 'life'. Anyone who gets told they have twins before a certain point is worried about vanishing twin syndrome and anyone without twins is not 100% sure that there is only one baby either.


----------

